# s. spilo or s. maculatus?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

which one do you guys think this is, tried to take better pics but i am mad with digital cameras, maybe tommorow i'll try it with a stand instead of handheld.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sorry about the bluriness but I can only get the pictures down to a reasonable size by trimming and zooming in with kodak picture software. i'll fool around tommorow with the camera and learn how to use it more and also maybe take one with my webcam.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

"Both have subterminal bands for a short period of time until S. maculatus separates into a terminal band with age. S. spilopleura keeps the subterminal band for most of its life." (on the tail)

that quote is taken from a post in the genera board made by member: "hastatus", so from the pic and when i see him in person I am guessing S. Maculatus also.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

plus i see no black near the pectoral fins.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Terrible pic







...anyway it seems Maculatus...







!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spilo it does have a hyline edge








you can see it faintly


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

spilo.... ther terminal band, the slant to the head does not resemble what i believe is a maculatus. Macs have more of a pygo head shape. DUe to blurry picture, the dorsal fine does not look that high like most Macs i have seen. Also missing the typical "coloration" of a Mac, the red and red/orange eyes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice gold spilo


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

less blurred shots...still think spilo or mac?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another w/out flash on


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

looks like my gold spilo


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like a healthy gold to me. congrats









Joe


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Gold spilo ,easy to tell ,man you should take a photography class j/k !!!lol


----------

